# Gaslow Refillables



## 96772 (Nov 22, 2005)

We moved here to France last March and planned to use the Hymer (1993 S700) as a base whilst looking for a house. So I bought a pair of Gaslow refillable propane cylinders - very easy to install and now it just takes a trip to the local Leclerc supermarket and I'm full again. For the LPG filler, I drilled athe required size hole in the sidewall just forward of the gas locker door and connected everything up. The duomatic system works as usual.

We spend 11 weeks on a local campsite waiting for the conveyancing, etc and needed to refill twice. 

Oh, and as usual, I forgot to buy a French adaptor to take the local GPL nozzles  So I rang Gaslow and they sent one straight out out to the campsite in the post. 

They even sent me a certificate of conformity for the bottles, etc seeing I'll probably need one to register the van in France. Top service from Gaslow - and excellent kit.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll second that. Technically and legally, Richard is spot-on, giving knowledgeable and credible advice without pushing his own products. His support staff are ace, too.

Dave


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

Have to agree.

Have just bought Eura Mobil for full timing in europe so with that in mind bought a gaslow twin bottle system at the weekend.
As using van for first time this weekend fitted the system and remote filler last night and it really is a doddle. Took no more than an hour in the dark!!
Only one problem....................

Drove off the the garage to fill up and admire my workmanship and it was shut!
So try again tonight.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow system*

Hi

being new to all this motorhoming, I had no experience of how long a cylinder would last etc.

When I ordered my van, I specified this system after reading about it in various places.

I have two refillable cylinders, an attachment similar to a petrol pump nozzle and cap fitted to the side of my van, a contents level indicator and adaptors for taking overseas.

The whole system in place cos about £200.00 including fitting.

I have been told that I would have had to purchase two ordinary tanks anyway, costing about £70.00 per pair so I guess my extra investment is £130.00.

To fill them at the perol station will cost approximately £4.00 per cylinder, whereas an exchange of the standard bottle (totally guessing - £11.00?????).

Each cylinder therefore saves me £7.00.

My anticipated mileage next year will be about 25000 and a lot of this will be "wild". I am fairly certain the system will pay for itself but in addition, I don't need to go humping bottles about etc and for me as a novice, that part is worth its' weight in gold.

I will let you know how the system goes.

It is now 5 days and 2 hours to delivery!!!

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

One big problem with Gaslow they don't have a gauge on the bottle. If like me you only have space for one bottle you need a bottle with a reliable gauge.

I have a MTH Autogas refillable 22 litre bottle and the gauge is extremely accurate. There more expensive than the gaslow but you get what you pay for.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Good point Don

I am using a stick on label however - it sticks on the out side of the bottle.

Basically it is one colour at the level where the gas is present and another colour where there is nothing present.

I will probably get in to the habit of topping up every week - at 32.3 p per litre I will look forward to doing it!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi 561,

That's ok if you can see the gas bottle, some bottles can't be seen easily.

Where do you fill up at 32.3p a litre?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi Don

The petrol station in Barnsley has it at that price. I am going past there in a bit and will check the price. Not been past for a few days but I was one yesterday at 34. something - still very cheap!

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

My local filling station has it at 39.9p, I thought that was good.

LPG is now cheaper in the uk than on the continent.

Don


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

> LPG is now cheaper in the uk than on the continent.


Absolutely right Don. I always fill mine in the UK before I go and it's usually about 35p a litre at a filling station not far from Spalding in Lincolnshire.

Quite apart from the price, Autogas in the UK is 100% propane, while on the continent it can have anywhere from 20 - 50% butane content. Not a problem in the warmer months but potentially so in the winter.

I was in France up to a couple of weeks ago and it was approaching 70 cents a litre at many places.

Nobby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Nobby,

We paid 73 cents per litre at a French Hypermarket on the 11th Nov. Thats 49.9 p.

Your right about mixture of propane/butane. before we had the Timberland we had a Laika 400i on the Iveco chassis. I had two sixty litre LPG tanks fitted one either side of the chassis.

I filled up one summer in Greece and when we hit the cold weather in Dec/Jan the gas was very slugish, it didn't freeze up and stop flowing but it came very close. A lot of people are unaware that they could be, as you say getting up to 50% butane. It's not too bad if your bottle is inside but if you have an external tank you could have a big problem.

The last time we were in Turkey (Jan 2004) they had to winterise the LPG. We were at Kusadasi were it had snowed for the first time in ten years.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

Quite right on the level gauge; indeed that's why Gaslow was originally so called .....

However, for my single Gaslow refillable I use an aftermarket accurate level gauge:
http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/products/detail2_en_78911.html

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Quite apart from the price, Autogas in the UK is 100% propane, while on the continent it can have anywhere from 20 - 50% butane content. Not a problem in the warmer months but potentially so in the winter.


Absolutely nobby, we had this problem last year with our refilleables but wasn't too bad for us as we were only there for a few weeks and only refilled a few times, another member long terming in Switzerland had bigger probs, see these previous posts...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4485-days0-orderasc-0.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38377-.html#38377

rang gaslow today, they never did source the disposable wraps and still don't have any viable solutions to the problem, although in fairness,it will probably only affect people long terming in cold climates.

pete.


----------

